# Speckled "BIGS"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
By Captain Chris Martin

May 27, 2015

Tuesday morning started out with heavy cloud cover that later burned off. Wind was a minor issue for anglers who were trying to fish the open waters of San Antonio Bay, but those who ventured into the back lakes had little to contend with. Mid-morning and early afternoon conditions were just right for some super speckled trout fishing, and many of our guests took advantage of the opportunity.

A couple really BIG trout were landed in green water atop scattered shell and sand. Anglers managed best results with live croaker free-lined along the bottom, but live shrimp produced a great number of fish as well. Redfish were plentiful on live bait, and also dead baits like shrimp, mullet, and cracked crab fish amongst grassy shorelines mixed with mud and sand.

With all the flooding that took place in the Texas hill country over the course of the Memorial Day weekend, saltwater anglers are almost guaranteed that they will soon be dealing with freshwater conditions along many of our coastal bay systems. Many of Texasâ€™ major rivers are swollen beyond their banks, and continue to rise even today due to the massive amount of runoff and flash flooding that occurred. Whenever this happens, coastal waters donâ€™t stand a chance at maintaining salinity levels, especially within the uppermost portion of the water column.

Wednesday and Thursday Weather Forecast
*Today:* 
SE wind around 15 knots. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms before 1pm. Bays choppy.	
*Tonight:* 
SE wind 11 to 14 knots. Mostly cloudy. Bays slightly choppy.	
*Thursday: *
SSE wind 10 to 13 knots. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Bays slightly choppy.
*Thursday Night:* 
SE wind 10 to 12 knots. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Bays slightly choppy.
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will persist for much of the forecast period. Seas across the open waters are forecast to generally remain below small craft advisory thresholds. An isolated shower or thunderstorm may occur at times. A weak to moderate onshore flow on Friday will diminish by Sunday...as a frontal boundary enters northern portions of south Texas.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees

Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

Watch our story





1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Please visit out sponsors
www.simmsfishing.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com
www.TexasMarine.com
www.Yamaha.com
www.Waterloorods.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics.......*

Pictures continued......


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics.......*

Pictures Continued....


----------

